# partner visa - email from immigration



## Smarik (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi guys! 

I applied for my partner visa in march 2014 and got an email today from the department of immigration saying that my application will soon be given to a case officer. i was wondering if any of you received this email and if so, how long you had to wait from this point before your visa was granted/denied? 

i submitted my application decision ready and think i've included everything. the title of the email was: outstanding information required for your partner migration application. however, it also said it was an automatically generated email and i'm pretty positive that i've included everything in my application. 

any info you guys have would be great!
thanks
summer


----------



## montasbaby (Feb 25, 2014)

When i received an email like this it had an attachment and that was where it told me anything they needed



Smarik said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I applied for my partner visa in march 2014 and got an email today from the department of immigration saying that my application will soon be given to a case officer. i was wondering if any of you received this email and if so, how long you had to wait from this point before your visa was granted/denied?
> 
> ...


----------



## rayray086 (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry I don't have the answer to your question but...



Smarik said:


> I applied for my partner visa in march 2014 and got an email today from the department of immigration saying that my application will soon be given to a case officer.


Wow, is this often the case? Metaphorically speaking your application has been sitting on a desk for more than half a year...


----------



## Smarik (Jan 24, 2014)

rayray086 said:


> Sorry I don't have the answer to your question but...
> 
> Wow, is this often the case? Metaphorically speaking your application has been sitting on a desk for more than half a year...


yup....it most certainly has. i hope i don't have to wait too much longer!


----------



## Smarik (Jan 24, 2014)

montasbaby said:


> When i received an email like this it had an attachment and that was where it told me anything they needed


there was nothing attached and it said that it was an automatically generated email. i really do think i submitted everything i was supposed to so unless it was lost on their end, everything should be there. did you get your visa? how long after receiving that email did you have to wait?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I remember quite a few people getting those emails from DIBP. From memory it was only a couple of months before they got their visa.


----------



## Smarik (Jan 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> I remember quite a few people getting those emails from DIBP. From memory it was only a couple of months before they got their visa.


ok thanks for the info!


----------



## montasbaby (Feb 25, 2014)

We are still waiting...probably another 6 months...they requested medical and police check and military discharge papers...that was about a month after lodging.



Smarik said:


> there was nothing attached and it said that it was an automatically generated email. i really do think i submitted everything i was supposed to so unless it was lost on their end, everything should be there. did you get your visa? how long after receiving that email did you have to wait?


----------



## Alanchen (Oct 3, 2014)

Smarik said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I applied for my partner visa in march 2014 and got an email today from the department of immigration saying that my application will soon be given to a case officer. i was wondering if any of you received this email and if so, how long you had to wait from this point before your visa was granted/denied?
> 
> ...


I think you can chase up your case with Department of Immigration by phone. They do make mistakes sometimes.

In my case, I didn't receive my acknowledgment letter after I lodged my partner visa 820. After a week, I called them asking why I didn't get the letter. The representative on the phone was helpful, he tried to contact the partner visa processing centre for me. 
I received a phone call from an officer of processing centre an hour later and she explained why I didn't recieved the acknowledgement letter. Of course, she resent the letter to me again by email. 
I think it's worth to contact them by phone.


----------



## Homesickaussie (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm new to this forum and its so scary that these important applications sit on desks for 6 months or more. Really painful now processing times have increased substantially.
I hope your visa is approved soon.


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

I got the same Email today and also applied in March 2014. My application was decision ready as well. 
Let's hope it's a good sign


----------



## Smarik (Jan 24, 2014)

starlight said:


> I got the same Email today and also applied in March 2014. My application was decision ready as well.
> Let's hope it's a good sign


hope so! fingers crossed!!! please post when your visa is approved and i'll do the same!
good luck!


----------



## Lisa.Scarlette (Feb 27, 2014)

*Same here*

I applied in March as well for an 820, and they sent me an identical email with no attachments. I was positive I had included everything, so I messaged them at the email provided and they sent me back this:

*"Dear Ms -----,
Case officers are currently actively assessing applications which were lodged in February 2014, therefore you should have a case officer allocated to you soon. Once a case officer has been assigned, they will contact you if any further documents are required." *

I'm assuming this email is therefore just meant to be a reminder for March applicants. That way if they're knowingly missing anything, they know now would be ideal to submit it before their CO has to formally ask


----------



## Smarik (Jan 24, 2014)

Lisa.Scarlette said:


> I applied in March as well for an 820, and they sent me an identical email with no attachments. I was positive I had included everything, so I messaged them at the email provided and they sent me back this:
> 
> *"Dear Ms -----,
> Case officers are currently actively assessing applications which were lodged in February 2014, therefore you should have a case officer allocated to you soon. Once a case officer has been assigned, they will contact you if any further documents are required." *
> ...


awesome!! thank you for letting me know! that makes me feel so much better!!! have a great weekend!


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

Smarik said:


> hope so! fingers crossed!!! please post when your visa is approved and i'll do the same!
> good luck!


I'll definitely do that  I'm really excited now!!


----------



## Smarik (Jan 24, 2014)

starlight said:


> I'll definitely do that  I'm really excited now!!


me too!!!!!


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

Lisa.Scarlette said:


> I applied in March as well for an 820, and they sent me an identical email with no attachments. I was positive I had included everything, so I messaged them at the email provided and they sent me back this:
> 
> *"Dear Ms -----,
> Case officers are currently actively assessing applications which were lodged in February 2014, therefore you should have a case officer allocated to you soon. Once a case officer has been assigned, they will contact you if any further documents are required." *
> ...


Sounds great  May I ask what you replied to their first Email? Only that you've already provided all the required documents?


----------



## CIAW525 (Sep 30, 2013)

Also got this email today and applied in March 2014. Application wasn't decision ready however, still need to do medical checks.


----------



## Lisa.Scarlette (Feb 27, 2014)

starlight said:


> Sounds great  May I ask what you replied to their first Email? Only that you've already provided all the required documents?


Basically just that I included everything  I sent this email to [email protected], which was the response email provided in the original message:

*"Hello, 
I was sent an email today (16 October) about including additional information in my 801/820 visa application, as I apparently have outstanding documents. The details of the email are as follows: *
_(Here I quoted some of the original email they sent me so they knew what I was talking about.)_
*However, I am unsure of what document we're missing in the application: I did my health check, RCMP Police check, and Australian Federal Police check etc. Can you please tell me what document is missing from the application so I can get it in?
Thank you, 
(Name and application number)" *
Then they sent their response to me saying that my CO would ask me if they needed anything. It's really good knowing that they're getting closer to looking at it now


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok thanks Lisa 

So all of your applications have also been transferred to the Perth office?


----------



## Lisa.Scarlette (Feb 27, 2014)

Well I'm living near Perth, so we mailed them straight into the office there. Been into the immi offices there a few times to submit things and get forms. 
The only online applications I submitted were my first tourist visa a few years back and my student visa. No idea where exactly they processed those, haha


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

My partner and I also applied in March 2014 from Sydney and our file was transfered to Brisbane recently. Question is, is there anyone here assessed in Brisbane too? 
We received an email from our case officer recently and responded accordingly. However, we have not received the response from our case officer yet. Guess it might take at least a few more months prior to the outcome.


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

We applied online and we're in NSW so I'm assuming our application was in Sydney first.
Island Girl, what did your CO email you about?


----------



## Smarik (Jan 24, 2014)

starlight said:


> Sounds great  May I ask what you replied to their first Email? Only that you've already provided all the required documents?


I replied that I had sent everything in and wanted to confirm that they received all of my paperwork. I doubt I'll hear anything back but I figured that it couldn't hurt.


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

Smarik said:


> I replied that I had sent everything in and wanted to confirm that they received all of my paperwork. I doubt I'll hear anything back but I figured that it couldn't hurt.


Yeah, maybe I should write something back too....I mean it clearly states that there's no need to reply but I'm also thinking it can't hurt. Hm, not sure yet


----------



## 135153 (Oct 18, 2014)

starlight said:


> Yeah, maybe I should write something back too....I mean it clearly states that there's no need to reply but I'm also thinking it can't hurt. Hm, not sure yet


No it cant hurt, i replied with a question on two occasions and got a polite reply within a day each time. 

GL


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Starlight. I apologise for the late reply. My case is probably not quite the same as yours as I am on Bridging Visa C due to my previous visa refusal. I had sent the application to Sydney office, however, 6 months later, my case was transfered to Brisbane and my case officer requested a comment on Schedule 3 Criteria and evidence of our long term spouse relationship. My husband and I then replied accordingly. As for now, we are anxiously awaiting the response.


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

Island Girl said:


> Hi Starlight. I apologise for the late reply. My case is probably not quite the same as yours as I am on Bridging Visa C due to my previous visa refusal. I had sent the application to Sydney office, however, 6 months later, my case was transfered to Brisbane and my case officer requested a comment on Schedule 3 Criteria and evidence of our long term spouse relationship. My husband and I then replied accordingly. As for now, we are anxiously awaiting the response.


No problem  I see, so your situation is a bit different, yeah. Fingers crossed that we all get to hear good news soon


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Absolutely...we would be very happy to see everyone here successful in all the applications!


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Dear Starlight, Smarik and Lisa.Scarlette,
Please don't worry. As long as you've already submitted sufficient evidence for your long term relationship, you should get the notification of the grant of your partner visa real soon. Do keep us posted as soon as the good news is in!


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

A member here posted that he/she has just been granted 820 partner visa today. He/she is from 457 visa to 820 visa lodged online in February 2014. Looks like it won't be too long for Smarik, Lisa.Scarlette and Starlight. Hang in there!


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

I read that too! I'm very excited and hoping that we'll all get our visas approved soon


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

Smarik said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I applied for my partner visa in march 2014 and got an email today from the department of immigration saying that my application will soon be given to a case officer. i was wondering if any of you received this email and if so, how long you had to wait from this point before your visa was granted/denied?
> 
> ...


We got the same email - also with the same subject - and our visa was granted the next day! We had already done the criminal check and medical though, so I'm guessing that if you haven't, you might want to start applying for your crime check and booking medicals now so that when you get a CO, your Crim check and Medical are already loaded and it doesn't cause a further delay when they have to ask for them. NOTE that Crim and Medical are only valid for 6 months ( I think?!) so there is always the risk that they expire before the decision is made and you need to do them again. We decided to take the risk because they are quite cheap in our country.

good luck!!


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow...congrats LizBee. Wishing you and your partner all the best!


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

Island Girl said:


> Wow...congrats LizBee. Wishing you and your partner all the best!


Thanks Island Girl! (You don't have a timeline signature so I was just looking back through your posts to see what visa you're applying for and if it had been granted - looks like the 820 - I hope it's quick now!) Keep strong!


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

starlight said:


> I got the same Email today and also applied in March 2014. My application was decision ready as well.
> Let's hope it's a good sign


I too received the email and applied in March 2014.

I had to email them regarding our medical, and when they replied they let me know that they will be allocating applications lodged in March to case officers next week. They are currently allocating the February applications to case officers.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Island Girl said:


> My partner and I also applied in March 2014 from Sydney and our file was transfered to Brisbane recently. Question is, is there anyone here assessed in Brisbane too?
> We received an email from our case officer recently and responded accordingly. However, we have not received the response from our case officer yet. Guess it might take at least a few more months prior to the outcome.


That's funny... I applied to Brisbane and they've transferred us to Perth!


----------



## Donkey (Feb 3, 2014)

kangaroogirl said:


> That's funny... I applied to Brisbane and they've transferred us to Perth!


I've been told Perth handles all the online lodged visas for Sydney so that's probably why if you applied online?

Cheers


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

For the record, my partner and I lodged our partner visa by post in early March 2014 in Sydney and our file was transferred to Brisbane in September 2014. Since I am on Bridging Visa C, I would presume that perhaps Bridging Visa C holders from Sydney are transferred to Brisbane...just a wild guess.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Donkey said:


> I've been told Perth handles all the online lodged visas for Sydney so that's probably why if you applied online?
> 
> Cheers


We applied online and ours got processed in Brisbane (we lodged in Brisbane too).


----------



## Harriet (Mar 12, 2014)

Can anyone just confirm how long your medical and police check last...i thought it was 12 months? Just worried as I took a chance and submitted a decision ready application, but only applied in August and it seem that everyones application are taking 6 months +...

thanks


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Onshore or offshore application? 

Medicals and police checks are valid for 12 months but case officers have the discretion to extend them. I know of some people that the case officer extended them and others where they had to redo them if they couldn't enter Australia within 4 weeks (case officer asked before the decision was made).


----------



## Harriet (Mar 12, 2014)

onshore application....i really hope they get to my case before the 12 months, its just all so expensive and i would hate to have to do it again...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I have never heard of anyone onshore having to redo the medicals but that is not to say that it doesn't happen.

It could have something to do with the fact that you are already in Australia where offshore you are not and they have to be valid when you enter.


----------



## redvelvet (Oct 27, 2014)

Harriet said:


> onshore application....i really hope they get to my case before the 12 months, its just all so expensive and i would hate to have to do it again...


Hi Harriet, did you apply for 801 ?


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

Any news here, guys? I haven't heard anything from immigration since this email


----------



## CIAW525 (Sep 30, 2013)

Same for me mate. Never gotten a case officer or anything since this email.


----------



## Lisa.Scarlette (Feb 27, 2014)

starlight said:


> Any news here, guys? I haven't heard anything from immigration since this email


Looking back earlier in the thread, we received this email around the same time as you and we were recently approved. It hopefully shouldn't be too much longer before they get to you 
It could be worth it to have a gander at the family/spouse timelines to see how many other March applicants are still waiting or have been approved.


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

CIAW525 said:


> Same for me mate. Never gotten a case officer or anything since this email.


Oh that sucks 

That's good news, Lisa.

I'll need to apply for a BVB soon and was hoping my visa approval would come through first so I can save the money. We'll see


----------



## Maureen.h (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi starlight, I received an email around the same time as you asking to finish my application for the 13th of January and I have been advised that shortly after I will receive my visa, so yours shouldn't be far away!! Hopefully you won't need to apply for a bvb


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks Maureen  yeah hopefully!!


----------



## Sailboatman (Dec 27, 2011)

We applied in November 2013 got an email asking where overseas police check was responded accordingly, comment back to us was just waiting on that to continue processing so really hoping for some outcome early this month


----------



## Scotty P (May 27, 2013)

Homesickaussie said:


> I'm new to this forum and its so scary that these important applications sit on desks for 6 months or more. Really painful now processing times have increased substantially.
> I hope your visa is approved soon.


It's scary but if your applying onshore at least you get to stay in the country with your loved one. We've been waiting only four months since submitting our application, we're just enjoying the ride until the visa is granted. I think people stress too much and forget to enjoy the time they have with there partners.


----------

